# Pont Mathilde closure / diversions Rouen



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The Pont Mathilde across the Seine in Rouen is closed for the forseeable future following a tanker fire on the road beneath the bridge in late 2012. It has been seriously damaged and it is expected that repairs will take several months.

This is the bridge that is on the entry to Rouen from the A28 from Calais. The traffic is now funneled through the RH section of the approach tunnel and into the local gyratory system. To say it is difficult at busy time to get into the correct lane, for say the D6015 to Pont de L'arche, is an understatement. Traffic that still wants to cross the river are taken along the river to cross a bridge nearer the centre of Rouen.

Use RH tunel

http://visitnormandy.wordpress.com/2012/11/09/diversions-around-rouen/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ray, that explains a lot !

We reckon to be able to get through Rouen with no hassle after long and bitter practise but last October we took forever and, lots of the time, had not the faintest idea what we were doing and whether we were on the right road for the north. It was clear that there were lots of diversions, road works and general chaos but not why this should be.

We will avoid altogether next month ! Thanks for the warning.

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We generally avoid the peage like the plague. However the last time I came through Rouen (from the south and nearly took the infamous low exit from the motorway) I got to thinking. 

Is it possible to do a short section of toll around the city? Does anyone do it? What does it cost?

Dick


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

driving through Rouen always used to bring a shiver down our spines as we never seemed to go the same way twice!! it's a lot better these days than it used to be, but even last year coming back through from the South we were directed a different way than when we went South!! 

I reckon they change the road signs every 6 months to keep people on their toes.... :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Is it possible to do a short section of toll around the city? Does anyone do it? What does it cost?
> 
> Dick


If you can find the way on to the peage...we tell ourselves we'll do this every time and have only managed it once. I can't tell you how we did it and have never managed to repeat it. I don't think it cost a lot and it would be worth every cent.

I like fatbuddha's theory; Rouen does not welcome motorists. My chief panic is that we'll arrive at the low tunnel with a queue behind us and have to turn round- or, worse, start to go through it before we notice and rip the roof off.

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I can remember a post years ago that suggested if you were travelling south the suggestion was to dawdle and then nip in behind a Spanish or Portuguese wagon. Very sensible :lol: 

Dick


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Rouen is a nightmare at the best of times. Now it sounds like one to avoid altogether.



> Is it possible to do a short section of toll around the city? Does anyone do it? What does it cost?


Last year we over nighted at the La Mailleraye sur Seine aire just to the west. To get around Rouen heading south to Louviers we hopped onto two short sections of Peage which I think were 2 euros each.
Well worth the money   

Trevor


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Pont Mathilde diversions Rouen*

This article shows the diversions at Rouen due to the closure of the Pont Mathilde, hope some find it useful.
http://visitnormandy.wordpress.com/2012/11/9/diversions-around-rouen./

curlyboy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much. This looks useful.

The writer says it is for cars - can anyone comment as to whether it is OK for motorhomes ? I can't see the map very clearly but know there are tunnels which don't take MHs somewhere in Rouen.

G


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The "Schéma de circulation" has LGV symbols on one particular route. It should be MH safe even if the others may not be.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

This has been in place for seemingly ages now as the bridge will take a long long time to repair/replace. The diversion is fine for motor homes as its also the route for hgv's . Just a small toll on the A29. I have now having always gone through Rouen over this bridge found that the diversion route is better quicker and almost the same distance.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
When we came through it was closed just after the tunnel, we only go as far as that anyway we then take the D615 around the left of Rouen towards Igoville then pick up the D154.

Ron


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-139489-.html

site helper note - two threads merged for clarity


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> When we came through it was closed just after the tunnel, we only go as far as that anyway we then take the D615 around the left of Rouen towards Igoville then pick up the D154.
> 
> Ron


Although thats a good route, if you want to avoid tolls I cant see the point if you are coming from the west of Rouen on the A13.Or vice -versa.
This official diversion using the A150/A151 and A29 to get back to the A28 is actually very good and the Rouen council have apparently been trying to get through traffic in particular HGV's to use it for some time. The Toll cost on the A29 for Classe 2 was less than 3Euros so not bad.As I said before I have always gone straight through the city but this bridge closure has made me realise that there are better routes and I wont go back to the old route if they ever rebuild the bridge.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If heading for Dreux and Chartres, Rouen is easy if you take this route which we have used for years.

If going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:

After exiting the tunnel take third slip signed VERNON.

In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15.

Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane.

As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M.

If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine.

Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right.

Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

autostratus said:


> We came south for Dreux and Chartres last week with no problem using our well worn route.
> Been using it for years.
> 
> If going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:
> ...


I think most peple will stuggle to follow that howeverdDid you try that on a Sunday ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> ..I think most peple will stuggle to follow that howeverd Did you try that on a Sunday ?


Brian, we've been using that route 3 times a year for the last 10 years.
Never on a Sunday!

It's been tried and tested by many MHF members and found to be ok.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

autostratus said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > ..I think most peple will stuggle to follow that howeverd Did you try that on a Sunday ?
> ...


Do you mean this tunnel etc?
RH tunnel

If so the problem is that the straight on tunnel is blocked to prevent access to the bridge. All traffic on the A28 is diverted through the RH tunnel and on exit it is very difficult with the amount of traffic to change lanes etc. I was lucky as I was aware and had followed it on streetview but anybody without prior warning could be confused.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

autostratus said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > ..I think most peple will stuggle to follow that howeverd Did you try that on a Sunday ?
> ...


That s great what ever suits you of course which is what I was doing ,however the A29 did not exist until recent years although I always ignored it. Now as I said to my wife "I can't believe we went down that old route through the city for all those years when this new way existed".
Incidently there is a gantry sign long before Rouen on the A28 telling drivers to take the A29 A150/A151 to traverse Rouen for those who think there is no info on this.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> It's been tried and tested by many MHF members and found to be ok.


That's absolutely spot-on Gillian, best route for for Evreux and Dreux by a mile. I can imagine though that if the straight on tunnel is closed there will be one heck of a traffic jam at those traffic lights, it's hard enough getting in the right lane at the best of times. :roll:

Methinks I'll be taking a nice leisurely trip via La Mailleraye sur Seine until that bridge re-opens, it's no hardship to visit there again is it? :wink:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We have been using the route as stated by autostratus for years and find it very good. We then stop at the supermarket at Pont de l'Arche to stck up and fill up with fuel. When I saw this notice about the diversion, my first thought was that with the amount of traffic being diverted off via the slip road and up to the traffic lights at the top (where you need to be in the correct lane), then this could be horrendous with congestion/tailbacks. As you approach the traffic lights there is a fork to the right, which if you were forced over into I think it puts you onto the road with the dreaded tunnels (with the resticted headroom?)- if so, you would need to take the first slip road off to avoid the tunnels. Gaspode too, has remarked of the potential problems at this junction.
I think that I will try to head off south towards Gournay-en-Bray and Gisors and cross the Seine further upstream - an area that I have never been to/through. I had been thinking of going this route anyway, just for the scenery, so with this diversion in Rouen I will definately give it a try.

DavidL


----------

